# FLR M - document checklist- urgently required please



## humble (May 6, 2015)

Hi All, this the documentation checklist for my partners application for FLR after spending 2.5 years in the UK

your feedback would be much appreciated.

APPLICANT
- FLR(M) application completed by online
- Passport
- Current BRP
- 2x UK sized photos
- Birth certificate with English translation

PARTNER (SPONSOR):
- UK passport
- 1x UK sized photo

ACCOMODATION:
(Council flat)
- Council tax bill with applicant and sponsor name
- Corespondence letters confirming housing list position after the birth of our child
- Tenancy Agreement issued to Sponsor

FINANCES:
PARTNER--
- Letter from company confirming job title, length of employment, salary, and type of employment
- 6 month's payslips (29 Sept 2017 - 29 March 2018)
- 6 month's bank statement for the same period(20 Sept 2017 - lastest statement to be printed)

RELATIONSHIP:
- Marriage certificate with English translation
- Birth certificate our daughter who was born in the UK

ENGLISH LANGUAGE REQUIREMENT:
- IELTS General Certificate with band B1 in listening and speaking( was submitted during entry clearance)

MISC.:
- Letter from College confirming attendance of applicant at college
- Letter from GP for registration of our baby daughter, after she was born

CORRESPONDENCE:
Sponsor - Letter from Employer about Bonus - April 2016 
Applicant - Letter from local library about over due books - April 2016
Joint - EDF energy bill with both of our names - April 2016
Applicant - NHS apppointment letter - end of April 2016
Applicant - letter from GP June 2016
Applicant - letter from GP August 2016
Sponsor - Letter from employer about pension - June 2016
Joint - Bank statement of our Joint account- August 2016
Joint - EDF energy bill with both of our names - Sept 2016
Sponsor - Gas safety check letter - October 2016
Sponsor - NHS appointment letter - November 2016
Joint - EDF energy bill December 2016
Sponsor - delivery letter of online shopping - Feb 2017
Joint - Bank statement of our Joint account- Feb 2017
Sponsor - council lettter about rent changes - Feb 2017
Joint - EDF bill March 2017
Joint - Bank statement - March 2017
Sponsor - letter from council about voting May 2017
Sponsor - flat rent statement letter from council Jully 2017
Joint Bank statment August 2017
Sponsor - letter from Aviva about insurance - August 2017
Joint EDF bill October 2017
Applicant - course fee letter from college where she studies November 2017
Sponsor - letter from broadband provider - December 2017
Joint - EDF bill Dec 2017
Applicant - Sim card contract letter - Jan 2018
Joint - Bank statment Feb 2018
Joint - council tax bil March 2018
Applicant - Flat rent update letter from council - March 2018
Joint - EDF bill March 2018


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

That's an awful lot of correspondence.

Pick 6 pieces of correspondence for each of you or combination of joint spread out over the 2.5 years. Pick most relevant to show your continued habitation/relationship


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need the applicant's birth certificate. 

You don't need a letter from the college unless you are using it for cohabitation correspondence but as stated by Crawford, you have way too much. You need 6 examples each, from at least 3 different sources, evenly spread over the last 2.5 years. 

You need to pay the IHS surcharge.


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon
just paid the nhs charge now the page landing on error page, not letting me pay the visa fee!s 
do you guys know if anyone else is experience this?


----------



## humble (May 6, 2015)

nyclon said:


> You don't need the applicant's birth certificate.
> 
> You don't need a letter from the college unless you are using it for cohabitation correspondence but as stated by Crawford, you have way too much. You need 6 examples each, from at least 3 different sources, evenly spread over the last 2.5 years.
> 
> You need to pay the IHS surcharge.


Sorry Nyclon going back to what you said.
The applicants birth certificate have been requested in the application form and as part of the checklist, this happens when we select that we have a child. It forces as to confirm that the birth certificates of both parents are to be submitted.

I am pondering whether to ignore this request or not?

I think this is an error as no where else it states.

Also the application form as part of the checklists asks me to provide 1 year financial information instead of 6 months. So again something wrong with the system. I have ignored the financial requirement as I am eligible to apply under category A


----------

